# New Donkey!!!



## SaddleTrail (Aug 13, 2009)

Just got a new supposedly mini donkey today but honestly don't think he is a mini. He seems to tall and big to be a mini.

He is halter broke only. I shouldnt have taken him but he needed me! His feet look like he hasnt had them done in a long time. His back is boney but has big belly, his sweet little haunchesHe look skinny. He is very head shy especially around his muzzle. But he did let me scratch his forehead. He is real iffy about his feet, so I have tons of work to do with him. I have him separated from my mini and wont let him near him for at least 14 days.

What I need to know is, can I give him the same shots as I give my mini horse?

He has a few places that look like he has had hair scraped off or a tick bites that has healed. What can I use to soothe these small areas?

Can I spray him with fly spray made of listerine and water or would that irritate him to much or scare him?

He has been gelded which is great, another expense I wont have to worry about.

I will be feeding him good grass hay and fresh water, no grain until winter sets in. Is this good enough for him and with some treats?

I realize all of this will take time which I have and tons of loving to get him gentled down. Ive never had a donkey before and want to do the right thing by him!!

What size qualifies him to be a mini?

Im already in love hehehe

This is the picture the girl sent me.







Any and all advice is wanted and welcome!!!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Aug 13, 2009)

LUCKY FELLOW. TAKE YOUR TIME WITH HIM, ONCE HE TRUST YOU,YOU CAN DO ALMOST ANY THING WITH HIM. BOTH OF MINE CAME WILD AND EVIL. NOW YOU WOULD NEVER KNOW THEY WERE THAT WAY. THEY FOLLOW ME IN THE PASTURE AND SOMETIMES I LET THEM OUT TO PLAY AND THEY RUN AROUND THE HOUSE LOOKING IN THE WINDOWS TO SEE WHAT I'M DOING. THEY ARE SOOOO FUNNY,I CAN'T HAVE A BAD DAY WITH THEM. LET US ALL KNOW HOW HE IS DOING.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 13, 2009)

LAZY J MINIS said:


> LUCKY FELLOW. TAKE YOUR TIME WITH HIM, ONCE HE TRUST YOU,YOU CAN DO ALMOST ANY THING WITH HIM. BOTH OF MINE CAME WILD AND EVIL. NOW YOU WOULD NEVER KNOW THEY WERE THAT WAY. THEY FOLLOW ME IN THE PASTURE AND SOMETIMES I LET THEM OUT TO PLAY AND THEY RUN AROUND THE HOUSE LOOKING IN THE WINDOWS TO SEE WHAT I'M DOING. THEY ARE SOOOO FUNNY,I CAN'T HAVE A BAD DAY WITH THEM. LET US ALL KNOW HOW HE IS DOING.


I sure will and will be asking more questions as I go along. The poor thing is so skittish it breaks my heart to see him pull away so hard. When he does that, I hold my ground until he eases up a little then reach forward and scratch his forehead. But man get anyplace near his nose and he jerks back hard.

We've got all the time in the world to learn to trust each other so I will be taking my time with him.I think we have decided on a new name.

Jasper Dee Seems to fit him best so far.


----------



## h2t99 (Aug 13, 2009)

We have rescued several donkeys, and most had been abused, so my advice is take your time and just sit with him and let him come to you. Donkeys are so smart, it will not take him long to realize you are good!! Another thing to know almost all of my donkeys love butt scratches, so if he presents his butt to you it may be for a scratch, not as a warning like a horse would!!



I would also get his teeth checked if he is sensitive in the head area!! Our jack was wild about his head at first because his teeth were so bad!!

Enjoy your boy, they are so easy to love!!! It won't take long for you to want more



!!!

Heidi


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 14, 2009)

Love the pic of your little guy! He looks adorable! Hopefully soon he will let you show him how much you adore him!

Skinny topline and big belly could be worms. Has he been wormed? He looks fine in the picture, but you say his previous owner sent the pic, so there's no telling when it was taken. Even in peak condition, a donkey won't look as rounded as a horse would, so don't get carried away trying to fill him out! It's a whole lot easier to get the weight on them than to get it off!

One thing I have often seen said on this forum regarding donkeys, is to keep your hands away from the heads of the shy ones. They seem to take that as a threat. Pet them on their shoulders, give withers scritches, and only touch their faces when they allow it. Another thing I've been told, is to pet, not pat, them.

For some reason, my computer won't let me do a link, but one of my favorite sites for donkey info is lovelongears.com. It's the site of the American Donkey and Mule Society. According to them, a donkey needs to be 36" or less to be considered a mini.

I wish you the best of luck with your little guy. Keep us posted!


----------



## krissy3 (Aug 14, 2009)

my "step donkey" ( new husbands donkey ) is 30 , and very smart, and intuitive ( sp) I suggest a lot of time alone opening up to him and loving him with all you got. He will feel this , and will bond with you. Sometimes I think my donkey loves me more than my husband, and he use to chase me in the pasture when i was a new mom. It just takes unconditional love and understanding. If your heart is in the right place he will know it. have fun, he is sure cute! love his spot . I dont know how old he is , but they get big bellies as they get older , and its normal, at least here. by our standards he looks great . ( is he young ?)


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the patience of a stalker heheheh.

I will take my time, I just went out and spend a few minutes with him, just standing and talking to him. Got him some fresh water, he stepped forward twice and then stopped, makes me so happy. I have a milk crate I sit on and talk to him.

His feet are so bad, plus he has some spots that look like either rain rot or ticks had been. They are just pink spots where the hair has come off, there is about 4 of them.

He is 6 from what they told me. I think they were just pawning him off on me but you know what? Thats ok, hes with me now and I will take care of him!! They said they would deliver him, heheh now I know why!! He is worth the 100 bucks I gave them!

Heres some pictures of him taken yesterday.
















You can see in this last picture how bad his back feet are.


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 15, 2009)

I love him, he's lucky to have you!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you so much Emilys mom!!!

I am already loving him! No other could replace my love for ShotGun but theres always room in my heart for many more heheh

Hubby said I cant have any more horses, he never said anything about donks!! llallalal

But I had to promise him that I would quit smoking if I got another after this sooooooooooo these will be my only two.........maybe


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 17, 2009)

He is just perfect




He is a very lucky fella to have you -- now he'll get the TLC he so deserves. Bless you!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 17, 2009)

Bunnylady, Ive been taking your advice and not touching his head. He's allowed me to stand at his side and brush his back a little bit. If I am standing at his side he will let me rub his neck and ears a little.

His feet is what is worrying me now. I try to just pet, rub my hands down ward towards his belly or legs and he walks off from me.

I don't want to force him into anything but he has to have the feet done. Ive been hand walking him for about 15 minutes and he follows right along for a bit then stops. I turn towards him "kissing" and a light tug and he starts again. Not sure if it is just bad training or his feet hurting.

Ive got a call into the farrier that I normally use and a email sent to a new farrier with pictures.

At my age if he was to kick me, it would cause some damage heheheh.


----------



## minimule (Aug 18, 2009)

From the pictures, he looks like he has been overweight at some point. The "bubble butt" and thick neck are typical of a fat donkey. Once they develop that you can't get rid of it. He doesn't look to have a round belly to me. I've seen worse feet. Just give him time.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you Minimule, I was wondering about his big old bubble butt. Yes he does have a roll kinda neck. I've read about that and it said you cant get rid of it.

I wormed him the day I got him so am hoping that helps him. He drinks a ton of water as well. I keep a fresh bucket for him at all times.

He is on grass hay the same as my mini.

Ive got two calls into farriers but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 21, 2009)

Well the farrier was here today. My farrier is great and the patience of a saint. Jasper allowed him to walk up to him right off, but the second he tried to slide his hand down his leg. Holy cow, Jasper threw a fit! He had to use the ropes on him. I remember my grandfather and father doing that to a few horses back when I was young. It worked, Jasper struggled for a while and he got tuckered out and allowed him to do the trimming!

Took him a long time but he did a great job. He took the time to talk and soothe Jasper, gave him treats etc.

So now I have 2 months to get him ready to stand for him again. Between ShotGun my mini and Jasper and me being older then dirt, my hands are going to be full and I am soooo looking forward to it!!!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 21, 2009)

After doing some more research on donkeys, it seems their feet should be more upright and circular not trimmed like a horses feet. Can any one tell me if this is true and since his feet were trimmed like a horses should I have them redone?

He is walking on his heel.


----------



## minimule (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, donkeys stand more upright on their feet than a horse. I'm only posting this pic of Kilroy so you can see his feet (I hope). You should leave a longer heel on a donk. It's a natural angle for them to stand upright on their feet.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 24, 2009)

SaddleTrail said:


> After doing some more research on donkeys, it seems their feet should be more upright and circular not trimmed like a horses feet. Can any one tell me if this is true and since his feet were trimmed like a horses should I have them redone?
> He is walking on his heel.


If he were mine, I'd leave his feet alone for now. He's had quite a bit to get used to already. His feet have been trimmed, and even horse angles are better than where he was! Once he gets used to you handling his feet and legs, you might get a rasp and work on his toes a little bit. Don't get carried away, but you can gradually change his angles by taking just a little off his toes and leaving the heels alone. Good luck!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrads on the newcomer! It sounds like you have what it takes to give him just what he needs! Keep up the good work!


----------

